# Gaggia Syncrony Compact Digital - Coffee flooding drip tray.



## KeithB (Aug 4, 2010)

I have just been given a used Syncrony Compact Digital which is in a bit of a state. I have managed to get it working and run the descaling program but as i'm a bit of a novice with these things i don't know how to sort the current problem.

When I press the button on the machine for a small espresso the machine grinds the beans and appears to do everything normally until it come to the espresso going into the cup. I get a very small amount of espresso actually in the cup but when I open the door the drip tray is full of it. What is going on and why??

Please help!!


----------

